# New Motorhomer needs advise



## 108366 (Nov 19, 2007)

Having yesterday collected our first Motorhome(chausson Welcome 85 2.8 2006 model) I could do with some advise please.
The vehicle was supplied without gas cylinders,I have now purchase a Propane 13 kg bottle from my local Calor supplier. On handover of the vehicle I was shown how to disconnect the bottle by turning off the turn valve on top of the cylinder and disconnecting the main rubber feed pipe.
That bit I understand, however when I collected the Calor bottle I was asked if I needed a regulator?
Question 1. Do I need one, is one already fitted elsewhere on the vehicle?

Question 2. How long approximately does a 13kg bottle last when heating with gas, as the vehicle has the capacity to carry two 13kg bottles are two really needed or am I just adding unnecessarily to vehicle payload.

I'm sorry to ask such questions but as the supplying dealer is now closed until the new year I'm unable to clarify with themselves. 
Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

You will probably find the regulator fixed on the inside of gas locker with the rubber pipe you mentioned with a fitting on the other end which attaches to gas bottle when tightened up turn on valve on top of bottle I always use a soapy solution to check for leaks.
As for how long will bottle last ? How long is a piece of string . We have got through a 13kg bottle of gas in 3 days in -14 in caravan in germany few years ago but but last year in spain 2 X 11kg bottles of butane lasted us 3 months supplimented with an oil filled radiator while on electric hookup. We also used the gas for cooking and barbeque.

Steve


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Duckwithatruck
I see you only have one more post left it is certainly worth the £10 subscription as that is soon retreived with discounts on ferries etc and the information gained from questions asked.

Steve


----------



## 108366 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advise Steve, plan to join up and pay the tenner,have found website very useful and full of good advise.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Question 2. How long approximately does a 13kg bottle last when heating with gas, as the vehicle has the capacity to carry two 13kg bottles are two really needed or am I just adding unnecessarily to vehicle payload. 

Yes, 2 will be necessary, what will you do if the bottle you have runs out on a cold night, with no means of replacing it, It could be a smaller bottle


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Hi

I would suggest you use Propane rather than Butane, as the latter is not particularly suitable for winter use. There is a lot of info on the forum about the whys and wherefores.

Russell


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

tips
Its always better to have 2 bottles than one so if you cant get 2 x13kgs in get 2 6 kg propanes instead. When one bottle empties you can carry on for a few days with the other but if you get just one big bottle you will ether run out of gas and be stuck or waste gas as you will tend to swap bottles when you still have some in if you are going away and dont want to run out.

pay a visit to the local tip and ask the bloke if they have any empty cylinders that you could have (maybe have to give him a drink) explain that you only want it so you can swop it for a full one at calor. Even if the one he gives you is defective calor still check them before selling. You will be able to swap this for a full one (costs 16 quid). Ths saves you having to buy (actually rent) a cyplider form calorwhich is dead money.

You could also consider having a refillable system fitted. This are much more conveinient especially if you plan to travel on the continent. They cost about £400 for a two bottle system but the advantages are 1. The gas is cheaper so the system will pay for itself over time 2. You dont have to wait for the bottle to run out before filling it as they are fitted with shut offs so you cant overfill them. 3. No more mauling bottles in and out of the van. You just fill up when you see an auto gas station. which are usually open longer hours than the people who sell bottles.

If you are staying with bottles something a lot of people do is buy the Patio gas bottles from B and Q or homebase etc. These stroes are usually open 7 days a week and longer hours. so its easier to swop bottles and theres usually parking space.

Phill


----------

